# برنامج رائع لرسم الكامات



## مؤمن عاشور (19 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا برنامج رائع لرسم الكامات شارك فى تصميم هذا البرنامج مجموعة من المهندسين الرائعين 
ارجو لكل من يقرا المشاركة ان يذكر الله عز وجل وان يشارك بالرد ولا يكتفى بالتحميل فقط


----------



## mechanical9 (19 سبتمبر 2006)

thx mo2 3ala 2e 7aga


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (20 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لعدم ردكم
هذه إخر مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## captainpower (20 سبتمبر 2006)

والله لا تزعل روحك انت صاحب عيا
شكرا ع المجهـــــــــــــــوووود الكبير
ننتظر المزيد..............................


----------



## Eng.ammar (21 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/علي (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
ولاتزعل


----------



## agaaaas (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً ..

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جولف (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يكرمك يارب


----------



## المسلم&العربى (22 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا باخير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## bluemechman (24 سبتمبر 2006)

سلمت يمناك ... 

لقد قمت بكتابة بعض البرامج فيVB.net
لكن أريد أن أعلم كيف يمكنني تصديرها بطرقة تعمل على كا الأجهزة ... 

سألتك هذا السؤال لأنني أظن أنك قمت بكتابة برنامجك بنفس اللغة أو .. VB

و شكرا


----------



## mo_mahmoud (25 سبتمبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## mmkh (1 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الف شكر
البرنامج فعلا مفيد جدا 
الله يبارك لك


----------



## mechanical9 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

أيه الحلاوه ديه يا موء


----------



## mechanical9 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

بجد معلمى مكسر الدنيا


----------



## motaz_95 (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (2 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته
سبحان الله العظيم ورمضان كريم على الجميع وبارك الله في الكادر المدير لهذا الموقع الناجح والفعال وسلامي لكل من صلى على النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)


----------



## Ayman Azab (3 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## leopard106 (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكورر


----------



## agent-x (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وامدك بمزيد من العلم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمجد (6 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور يا مصطفى و جزاك الله خيرا
سؤال هل أنت من طلاب الفلاح
للمراسلةGGhForIs*gmail


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 أكتوبر 2006)

ماهو الفلاح هل هو منتدى انا لست طالب انا متخرج من الجامعه التكنلوجيه قسم هندسة المكائن والمعدات الفرع عام لسنة2006 من بغداد


----------



## R.A.K (7 أكتوبر 2006)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (4 يونيو 2007)

اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع


----------



## speed99a (4 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الموسوعي (4 يونيو 2007)

أحسنت،، بارك الله فيك


وإلى مزيد من البرامج الهندسية الرائعة!


----------



## عاشقة الاسلام (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا
وكان ليا استفسار فى استخدام البرنامج
ليه مش بيقبل ان الdistance Between Centersتكون Zero وكمان ال W
ياريت لو حد استخدمه يقولى التعامل معاه ازاى


----------



## م زياد حسن (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور اخي الكريم مؤمن
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين جميعا علي المشاركه


----------



## المهندس السمين (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخ مؤمن على هذا البرنامج الجميل والمفيد 
والى تقدم افضل لانك الافضل


----------



## roro_rock2000 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*thxxxxxxx*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roro_rock2000 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م زايد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تتعجل على الردود يا مؤمن 
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااا جزيييييييييييييييلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## الاورفلي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع والجميل


----------



## احمد مؤنس (20 ديسمبر 2008)

* شكراً ..

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## MOHAMED9572 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sar3oof (11 أبريل 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooor


----------



## sar3oof (11 أبريل 2009)

walla ana ektafet bekalemat mashkoor 8abl elta7meel laken ba3ed ma jarrabt elbarnamej wektashaft enno raw3a 9ed8an kol kalemat elshokr la takfek 3ala majhoodak ya 25 mo2mn 
barak allah feek wawada3ha fee meezan 7asanatak ensha2alla


----------



## م/زيكو تك (12 أبريل 2009)

معلش-- خدته اول مره وضاع دلوقتي واحد صاحبي عاوزه
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 أبريل 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> شكرا لعدم ردكم
> هذه إخر مشاركة لى فى هذا المنتدى


 
شوف اخرت صبرك حصلت على التميز مشكوووووووووووووور حبيبى​


----------



## ترمودناميكا (13 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وربنا يكرمك يارب*​


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## جسر الأمل (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك برنامج جميل


----------



## GHEATHH (10 مارس 2010)

اريد مساعدة في تصميم وعمل الكامات


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم كل عمل ينفع اي طالب علم


----------



## mody77 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى ان يجازيك الله خيرا ويرزققك الاخلاص بالقول والعمل


----------



## General michanics (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## E n g . A l i (9 يونيو 2011)

بش مهندس يا ريت لو ترفع البرنامج ع موقع رفع لان مش قادر انزل البرنامج من المرفقات


----------



## ابوشوقى (11 يونيو 2011)

كيف اسجل التصمبم للاستعانة بة فى تصميماتى


----------



## mezohazoma (4 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## خالد32 (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmd abd elaal (29 أكتوبر 2011)

..مش فاهمه يا جماااعة ارجو المساعدة ؟!..
ايه كل الزوايا دي .؟!!!!


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## الميلاني 91 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نظير زنداح (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وربنا يكرمك يارب​*


----------



## شرجاووووي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير وما تقصر


----------



## gemmy.713 (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور
وانصح كل من قدم معلومة ان ينتظر الاجابة من الله
والله ينور ياهندسة


----------



## md beida (22 أكتوبر 2012)

[FONT=Lucida Grande, Arial]جزاك الله الف خير[/FONT]


----------



## احمد1970 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

